# Camping/survival stoves DIY



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 23, 2012)

Going along with my thread on prepping, here are some great videos on how to make your own little stove for camping or a survival situation.






















I've made to following for my own camping trips.  Works great with 70% isoprophic alcohol or higher.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 23, 2012)

These are the* best. :

*

First saw them in Nepal, *years* ago......the best campstove *ever!

*


----------



## Carol (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the lightness of the tuna can stoves but I heard they are horrid in the winter...our winters, anyway.  Several hikers I know use Jetboils...they are not ultralight, unfortunately


----------



## David43515 (Aug 24, 2012)

Those are great for their lightness and "packablity", but don't forget your bushcraft. Look on youtube for a swedish candle (sometimes called a finnish candle) basically a single log split into four peices or just sawn partway down, Stand it up and light your tinder in the center and once the log catches you've got a nice cookfire even in the snow. You can do the same thing with a drill by drilling a vertical hole 3/4 of the way down the center of the log followed by one that meets it at 90 degrees from the side. You've effectively made a jet-stove or a log with a chimney. Light your tinder and drop it into the vertical log. The hole in the side draws a jet of air into the chimney and the log burns from the center out. The second one requires more tools than the average hiker wants to carry, but for a semipermanent camp it's easy and super effective. Fore a swedish candle all you need is a hand ax or a knife you can baton with.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 24, 2012)

elder999 said:


> These are the* best. :
> 
> *View attachment 17195
> First saw them in Nepal, *years* ago......the best campstove *ever!*



I took a look at the video and it is indeed a very nice campstove.  The website on the video isn't working for me though?  However, I did see them also on Ebay


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 24, 2012)

Carol said:


> I like the lightness of the tuna can stoves but I heard they are horrid in the winter...our winters, anyway.  Several hikers I know use Jetboils...they are not ultralight, unfortunately



Easy to make and yes, hard to get much lighter than this little DIY stove.  I tried 50% alcohol but it was a no-go.  70% and above worked fine and boiled water in less than 10 minutes.  You could also use the esbit tabs as well if you didn't want to tote around alcohol.

What would be the issue in winter?


----------



## elder999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Easy to make and yes, hard to get much lighter than this little DIY stove. I tried 50% alcohol but it was a no-go. 70% and above worked fine and boiled water in less than 10 minutes. You could also use the esbit tabs as well if you didn't want to tote around alcohol.
> 
> *What would be the issue in winter?*



Ethyl alcohol will not ignite below 50-55F, depending upon concentration. At those temperatures, the liquid no longer gives off flammable vapors at atmosperic pressure, and it is the vapors-as in almost all cases of combustion-that actually burn, not the fuel (liquid, in the case of alcohol) itself....


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah, thank you.  I just learned something new


----------



## Carol (Aug 26, 2012)

elder999 said:


> These are the* best. :*
> First saw them in Nepal, *years* ago......the best campstove *ever!
> 
> *



 Love the idea of burning available fuel rather than needing a bottle of hydrocarbons...but I'm not sure how well that would work up here when the underbrush is waterlogged from a recent rain...or worse, under a couple feet of snow


----------



## Takai (Aug 26, 2012)

Carol said:


> Love the idea of burning available fuel rather than needing a bottle of hydrocarbons...but I'm not sure how well that would work up here when the underbrush is waterlogged from a recent rain...or worse, under a couple feet of snow



What about these? http://www.shelfreliance.com/firebox-stove.html

The Storm Kettles are awesome but, I find the Firebox much easier to pack.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 26, 2012)

Carol said:


> Love the idea of burning available fuel rather than needing a bottle of hydrocarbons...but I'm not sure how well that would work up here when the underbrush is waterlogged from a recent rain...or worse, under a couple feet of snow




I saw it boil a liter of water in less than  five minutes, fueled with a hunk of *dung*. When I'm using it, sometimes I'll take along a bit of one of those pre-fabricated logs-a bit the size of a ping pong ball can get quite a good fire started under there, and even boil the water inside it, but it's not quite enough for cooking on top at the same time-but it's enough for wet fuel........


----------

